# Digital Nomad Collective



## Kasp (Jan 20, 2014)

Hey guys, I had this idea about starting a collective for digital nomads. I don't have much experience in starting a collective or being a digital nomad but the idea is there and I believe it could work. I have read many digital nomad blogs and they all seem to be one person traveling and working for themselves which is great and all but one person is only limited to a few skills. 

Now imagine if there was a collective of digital nomads who collaborated on projects in order to earn enough money to travel and basically go anywhere. For example, if we have a collective of graphic designers, web developers, marketing specialists, web designers, programmers, writers and so on all traveling around the country city to city completing projects and squatting or camping out we could practically go anywhere. 

This is the perfect time for something like this to evolve. Start-ups are emerging everywhere and it seems like every business needs some kind of work done. Not to mention all the work available on sites like oDesk, Elance and Craigslist. Whether it be just a simple app or a website for a local business we could crank out projects in days and move on. I think the best part about this idea would be the amount of freedom we would have and the ability to travel place to place when business dries up. 

The only problems I can foresee is how the money would be divided fairly. As well as, obtaining sufficient internet connection and power supply, but I know there are a few tricks of the trade out there.

Well, I am going to keep this first post rather short since I have no idea if this would be possible let alone if people would be interested. I haven't seen anything on the forums related to digital nomads but I know there has to be a few of you out there with such skills and aspiration. Let me know if you think this is possible or if anything like this has been done? Thanks.


----------



## autumn (Jan 20, 2014)

Programmer here, totally interested.


----------



## Matt Derrick (Jan 20, 2014)

digital publishing guy here, intermediate web designer. count me in. i'm still new to the digital nomad thing but i think it's fucking awesome. i have an oDesk account im working on, and i was thinking about doing fiverr too.

i agree that my biggest concern would be the money division and how/who would assign tasks. but i think we should discuss it here and see what we can come up with.


----------



## travelin (Jan 20, 2014)

i can knock a buzzard off a gut wagon at a thousand yards...



seriously, though I have no skillsets like you envision, the idea is plain awesome.


----------



## coldsoap (Jan 20, 2014)

Art student here, hence an onboard graphic designer has been found!


----------



## Arapala (Jan 20, 2014)

I dont know what to label myself as but skills include, web design, blogging, video, audio, mixed media art, creative thinking skills blah blah... Very interested that's for sure


----------



## Matt Derrick (Jan 20, 2014)

nice to see people here interested in doing this stuff. i think it would be helpful to compile a list of links to more info about pursuing this kind of career here. i'll have a look around my bookmarks and get back to ya'll.


----------



## Kasp (Jan 20, 2014)

Awesome guys, yeah I am a graphic designer here as well with some experience in web design and seo. Glad people are interested too.


----------



## wizehop (Jan 21, 2014)

Pretty cool. Im always interested in ideas that free people. Cant say I really have any skills in those areas but I'm definitely going to follow your progress.


----------



## DesertRat (Jan 21, 2014)

Kickin idea! 

Suggestion for payment and the division thereof: As long as no one turns into a greedy SOB, what about a Community Chest thing? That way anyone could get needed supplies, according to the needs of the collective, and if anyone needs personal items that can't be dumpstered the funding is there.


----------



## urchin (Jan 21, 2014)

I'm really good at writing, research, editing, and shooting video. I also know for a fact of a couple places which don't mind travelers using their internet and if needed I may be able to toss in a few things of my own (like my internet connection).


----------

